# M&P9 help



## rmc1273 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey guys. Just bought a new M&P9. Love it, love it, love it. The only issue I have so far is the slide release is a little stiff. Stiff actually isn't the word to describe it, nearly impossible is more like it. The gun only has 100 rounds through it so far. Is this an issue that a simple clean & lube job will fix? I'm not a huge guy, but I've handled my fair share of firearms and this is quite frustrating. Donate your 2 cents if you've got some helpful info.


----------



## onetoughpole (May 26, 2008)

I had this issue with mine and it eventually loosened up for me.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I used a fine stone and 600 grit W/D sandpaper to take the sharp edges off the slide and release. They work great now. Just go slow and easy especialy on the slide.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I must have got lucky as I didn't have that problem. Just do as TOF says and that will take care of it. Just remember go slow and check it often. Good luck with it. :smt023


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Never had a problem with mine either. I assume you are testing it with either the mag removed or a round/snap cap in the mag? It is very difficult to push it down on an empty mag.


----------



## rmc1273 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll try the stone and 600 paper. RTC, it's consistent. Full mag at the range, empty at home and even with no mag. It's just a b*tch to release.


----------

